# Wall frames in Dining Room



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

My wife wants me to build wall frames / wainscotting in the dinning room. I was planing to use standard chair rail moulding for the frames but I have questions about size and symmetry. 

1. Is there a typical rule of thumb for the spacing and/or frame size? 
2. Should the frames be the same size on the adjacent walls or are they adjusted keep the spacing consistent on all the walls?
3. The upper half of the wall is blue, the lower half and chair rail is while. After adding the wall frames should I paint the wall from chair rail down to the floor with semi-gloss, or just the trim pieces in semi and the actual wall in flat? I was thinking all semi so it looks like one large piece of molding.


Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The size of the individual panels would depend upon the size of the room. You would scale for pleasing proportions. 

When I did my wainscoting I had two long, uninterrupted walls. Each panel was the same size on these walls. The two short walls had doorways. The panels on these walls were sized so that there were equal size panels on each wall. I did not try to match the panels on the long wall or the other short wall. That kept me from having any exceptionally small panels.

I painted everything below the chair wall the same. It was a semi-gloss white.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks that helps.


----------

